# Audi A8: Manual Transmission?!



## Quattro80 (Apr 6, 1999)

Quick question...
Did the Audi A8 ever come to North America with a manual transmission?
I'm certain, 100%, that it didn't... my friend swears his friend's father has an A8 that's manual transmission...


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (Quattro80)*

No, I don't think so.
However, there was an S8 with 6sp manual sold in Europe. The short base one though.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (Quattro80)*

To my knowledge, the V8 has never been available in North America with a manual...not even in the earlier 3.7 litre front wheel drive version.
The predecessor to the A8, the V8 Quattro was available with a manual.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (ClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClownCar* »_
The predecessor to the A8, the V8 Quattro was available with a manual.

In excessively small numbers, but they do turn up on EBay every once in a while.


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClownCar* »_To my knowledge, the V8 has never been available in North America with a manual...not even in the earlier 3.7 litre front wheel drive version.
The predecessor to the A8, the V8 Quattro was available with a manual.
the new S4 has a V8 and comes with a manual.








_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_No, I don't think so.
However, there was an S8 with 6sp manual sold in Europe. The short base one though.

god i'd love to import that. to my knolwdge the S8,A8 never came with a manual in the US


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (Quattro80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro80* »_Quick question...
Did the Audi A8 ever come to North America with a manual transmission?
I'm certain, 100%, that it didn't... my friend swears his friend's father has an A8 that's manual transmission...

There is a slight possibility that his father is an enthusiast and his original tranny took a dump and he replaced it with a manual that had been shipped over. They are available for a price.
There is also a chance that your friend has mistaken a Tip-tronic for a manual.
What model year is the A8?


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

European delivery?


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (LangsamKafer)*

Weren't the V6's sold in the USA????? Or maybe you should just check the car to be sure.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_Weren't the V6's sold in the USA????? Or maybe you should just check the car to be sure.
They sold the smaller 3.7 l V8 for a time, no v6


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A8: Manual Transmission?! (Quattro80)*

An Audi 01E type transmission should bolt up. You will need to VAG your ECU, get a shift linkage from Europe, get a custom flywheel (or get one from Europe) and probably fabricate some odds and ends (like tranny mounts).
http://www.elektro.com/~audi/


----------

